# And now for something completely different



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I've always had a strange love affair with mini systems. Unfortunately most are pure garbage with tiny amps, high distortion tolerances and puny output. Not so with the Teac Reference lines. Ever since I was 13, I have always wanted a mini Teac reference system; the holy grail of mini systems...and nicer than most big systems. Probably due to a combination of the diminutive size, high end design, robust feel and just being way ahead of their time. High end DAC integrated amps are now a norm and fetch quite the price. Ranging anywhere from $150 for something from Dayton to thousands from Peachtree, McIntosh, etc. Teac has been on this bandwagon since the beginning with their H300 and H500 series components. 10mm champagne aluminum faceplates, the most solid feeling volume knobs I have ever used (free-spinning, no clicking!), even 24bit/96khz DACs in the last iteration before their departure from the old reference lineup and the new Onkyo directed components. Instead of a typical mini system amp, this thing feels on par with the quality you'd expect from a very high end unit. Even the button door on the face opens in a smooth and elegant manner. How many hours did the Teac engineering team spend on that one? Probably quite a few, it is an adorable masterpiece.

Anyway, enough mumbo jumbo. I've been scouring the earth for a mint AG-H550 receiver for years but they are rare and can fetch quite a price. Original MSRP was almost $900 in 2001 and they are certainly less than that now. After much searching I happened upon an expired Audiogon ad for one. It was a new old stock unit from a dealer in Pennsylvania. A few emails later and I was the proud new owner of this unit. It even carries a full original warranty as it was never actually sold! It arrived today and I couldn't be more excited to use this as my office desktop computer DAC/amp:










For now I will use it in 2.1 stereo with a pair of CSS/Aurum Cantus bookshelves I am picking up next week from CSS directly. Eventually I may add a center and surrounds if my office is larger in our next home (the Teac will do 80x5 with Dolby Digital, DTS and Dolby Pro Logic processing):










as well as the ugliest Shiva subwoofer in existence (MKII Adire Shiva in 1.3 cu. ft. powered by Bash 500S plate amp):










To be continued, I'll be posting my listening impressions of this little system very soon once I have acquired the bookshelves (meeting up with Jim from CSS at the PNW DIY speaker competition here on the 23rd). If you're in the Seattle area, feel free to stop by. Can't wait!


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

Don't like the Velodynes ULD 15 or 18 ? They come up sometime - nice subs imo.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Never used one. But my homely Shiva sub sounds incredible and only cost $110 to build so I'd be hard pressed to upgrade any time soon


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks great. I remember that brand, but I don't remember much about them. There not in business anymore, right?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Correct, Dan Wiggins got out of the small game (DIY hobby audio supply) and went big time (licensing for XBL technology, etc.). The Shiva looks unassuming but has giant excursion and Bl linearity. I'll eventually upgrade the enclosure if I can find something local.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Currently driving a pair of very very cheap Philips mini system speakers and the sound is STILL fantastic. I am feeding it 96khz/24bit via toslink from my desktop and there is zero noise floor. Very clean and clear and fantastic midbass/bass definition. Like on par with my P99RS, I am super impressed. I lucked out because it is exactly the kind of sound signature I look for.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Haha! Coolio!

I like your right up of this. Like I'm reading it in a HiFi mag or something


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks! I seriously can't get over how good this thing sounds. Only a few more days til new bookshelves arrive


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Current setup with the "new" GR Research/Aurum Cantus bookshelves. They sound heavenly! Amazing blending with the Shiva.


----------



## CLE (Sep 29, 2007)

Very nice! I have some serious office envy...


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

You shouldn't, my office is the size of a tin can. But the fun gear definitely distracts me


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Architect7 said:


> You shouldn't, my office is the size of a tin can. But the fun gear definitely distracts me


I do now understand the desire for a mini system...


----------



## ben54b (May 30, 2014)

What a great little setup. It's guys like you that now have me starting to look at home hifi. For yrs I have avoided thinking about it, however my Bluetooth tower and standard TV speaker are starting to get me down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

ben54b said:


> What a great little setup. It's guys like you that now have me starting to look at home hifi. For yrs I have avoided thinking about it, however my Bluetooth tower and standard TV speaker are starting to get me down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ewww! J/K 

I don't know what i'd do without my Denon Home Theater Receiver. It gets a lot more use than my car amplifier does. My neighbors hate me


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

HardCoreDore said:


> I do now understand the desire for a mini system...


Yes, though up until a few weeks ago I had a bunch of full size receivers sitting in one corner. Finally moved them and my square footage doubled LOL.

I can't wait to move into a bigger house.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

That's sweet. I'm a sucker for the champagne finish. Looks like a mini Accuphase! Does it have preamp outputs?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep, preout for all six channels!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

After 6 months of searching I found the matching RW-H500 CDRW unit:


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

That's a nice "little" setup. In about a week, for the first time since I moved out of my parents house I'm finally going to have my own office. Not just a room I built in the garage. I'm gonna have to get back into home audio I guess


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice 

It's almost time to start planning my next home audio upgrade. I've had my Sierra-1's for 2 years now, I think. New receiver, external amp? Focal Aria, Ascend Towers w/ RAAL? Aye... how will I ever decide?


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Makes me wish I still had my grandfathers Marantz 2285b. I was a dumb ass kid when I sold that for 20 bucks.

Though this time I think i'm going with spdif from my computer.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I bought very nice mini system in Japan in 1991, it was top of the line Sony and I loved that little thing, stupid me sold it in 97 for more than I paid for it. another one I really loved was Sharp 777ghetto blaster. Old units cost stupid money on ebay these days.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hoptologist said:


> Nice
> 
> It's almost time to start planning my next home audio upgrade. I've had my Sierra-1's for 2 years now, I think. New receiver, external amp? Focal Aria, Ascend Towers w/ RAAL? Aye... how will I ever decide?


Ascend towers with 70-20XR upgrade. They can do it...probably the best value in audiophile speakers right now. I'd swipe your card and never look back!!!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

REGULARCAB said:


> Makes me wish I still had my grandfathers Marantz 2285b. I was a dumb ass kid when I sold that for 20 bucks.
> 
> Though this time I think i'm going with spdif from my computer.


That's exactly what I do, 24bit/96khz locked from my mobo to the Teac receiver via toslink. I almost decided to hold out for a Pioneer SX-A9MK2 which is a BEAUTIFUL stereo receiver that uses USb instead of toslink/coax but they are impossible to find. Just bought an SX-A6 for my dad for his retirement present. After unboxing it tonight I am jealous that I am not keeping it for myself 



Victor_inox said:


> I bought very nice mini system in Japan in 1991, it was top of the line Sony and I loved that little thing, stupid me sold it in 97 for more than I paid for it. another one I really loved was Sharp 777ghetto blaster. Old units cost stupid money on ebay these days.


Nice! Happen to remember the model number of the Sony system? I know exactly which Sharp you're talking about, I used to drool over those in catalogs back in junior high school.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I sometimes don`t remember what I ate for lunch, unfortunately I don`t remember that SONY model number or I would be looking for it.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL you and me both.


----------

